# Thundercats appreciation thread



## distressed_romeo (Jul 1, 2007)

Monkeybassguru and I watched the whole first season recently...

Discuss its awesomeness!


----------



## Shikaru (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn, been a long time since I've seen that show. I might watch a few episodes on TV links if they have them. I remember I had a toy thundercats sword when I was younger, it was awesome


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 1, 2007)

Thundercats Ho!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 1, 2007)

Haha! I have a Thundercats shirt that I like to wear when we play shows.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Jul 1, 2007)

The theme song is one of the most outstanding pieces of TV music ever. I'm almost tempted to buy the dvds just for that alone!


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 1, 2007)

I've got the Season 1 Boxset on DVD, and it's great! 
Took me right back to when I was little, when I had all the figures, and the sword too. It was a great show. And who doesn't like a bit of Chitarra?

They're making a Thundercats film you know, animated. That's what I heard a little while ago anyways.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 1, 2007)

I downloaded all the episodes I could find and had a nostalgia weekend watching nothing but thundercats, turtles and he-man. It´s just awesome.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jul 4, 2007)

Thundercats were cool. I missed a lot of the episodes when I was a kid because the tv channel didn't come in where I lived. Trying to catch up now that the dvds are available. The look of the animation was different from all the other popular cartoon hero shows (Silverhawks excluded). Panthro was my favorite character. The action figures were pretty nifty too. 

Scott


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 4, 2007)

Actually the movie is going to be live action...or CGI...weird, lol...


----------



## oompa (Jul 6, 2007)

thundercats is so incredibly metal, that pure iron is infact less metal. 
i envy you for watching the first season!


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 7, 2007)

Dude, how much more metal can you get than the "Sword of Omens"?


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 7, 2007)

I watched this as a kid, don't know if I could handle it now(I can't watch Robotech after seeing Macross, and I'd want a sub if I was gonna watch Voltron again).  Didn't like AIC or someone animate this? I seem to recall reading that somewhere.


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Actually the movie is going to be live action...or CGI...weird, lol...



That'll be...erm...either weird or interesting. Both I guess.


----------

